# Calculating Capital Loss on Shares



## Shamen (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I work for a company that I purchased share options before it went public. After the company went public, I sold the shares at a loss (paid more for the options than sold for). For example, I paid $3000 for 200 share options at $15 per share, but sold all 200 shares at $9 per share, so it was sold at a loss. How would I calculate and state the Capital Loss? I have not received any statement from the company other than the withholding tax (when the share certificate was issued) that is shown on my T-4.


----------



## Shamen (Feb 23, 2011)

*Capital Loss*

I work for a company and bought stock options before it went public. When the company went public, I sold the shares at a loss. How would I claim the loss on my tax return? The only information I have is the total funds received when I sold through my broker and the withholding tax on my T-4 when I received the share certificate.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

You have to calculate and report capital gains or losses on your own. Your employer will not issue a tax slip.

If you had elected to defer your stock option benefit, you would be eligible to apply for special relief introduced last year. I don't think this applies to your situation but I'm not 100% sure.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/gncy/bdgt/2010/mplystckptns-eng.html


----------

